# How will we choose?!!!



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy's little sister is 3 weeks now so not long till we will have to choose! Hope when we visit she will just choose us. 🐾


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They are both sweet I somehow like the one on the left Maybe cause she looks chubby I love a chubby puppy


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

They look so lovely. From that pic the pup on the right looks as if her head is more cocker shaped, more domed top to her head, longer ears. Left hand pup looks more poodlie in the ear set.
Both totally scrummy. How many of you are going to choose and who has the final say?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Easy, take both! They are adorable.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'd pick the one on the right..... And the one on the left!
Adorable, billy will be so happy!! If not a little bemused to begin with - can't wait to hear about the home coming xx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

There are 8 in the litter, only these 2 are girls and we have the choice. Only 2.5 more weeks till we can visit and have proper cuddles!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

A lovely but difficult choice......but I bet there is another family out there waiting to be told 'this little girl is yours'! they are both so sweet.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

How could you choose?! They are both delicious! Looks like the one on the right has the more spaniel head/face and long ears. the one on the left looks like a cheeky ball of fun. Be interesting to see what their characters are like...and what if you fall in love with one of the boys?! ...

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ohhh little chunky girlies!!

I like the one on the right - but they are both so scrummy! I love a little chunky snuggle pup  lucky you and lucky billy! X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

look at those paws already! eek cute


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Both adorable and I'm a huge chunky chunky fan but I love the slight spaniel looking look so I pick..... Both!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They look completely different don't they?

I would choose the one in the right! Little cocker ears!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm sure glad it's your choice cause I would go home with both!!! But I do kinda favor the one on the right due to the longer ears!!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a few more pics and they look different in each one! The whole litter is adorable! 
I am so hoping Billy and the puppy get on, sure he will have his nose pushed out of joint for a few days.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Exciting time .. ahhh they are both so adorable  Enjoy your poo 2 puppy picking lol .. thinking of you x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Jo - we are all so excited! 
x


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Helen, they are just lovely. We now have a short list of boys of 6 

I am so glad Anthony helping, I wouldn't have been able to choose.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Here's hoping the next few weeks go fast Donna! 😃


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

They're both gorgeous ... I think I'd pick the one on the left but show me another photo and I'd change my mind!!! 

Not long to go until your visit, I'm sure Billy will love her 

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

SO cute (brings back memories), admit I like the one on the right if I had to pick by that photo alone, probably cos of the ears but it does look like the other pup may have 'pricked' them slightly, mind you I like the other ones chunky muzzle, think we need to see one or two more pictures!!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Any excuse to share puppy pics and if course I will oblige!! 








🐾🐾


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oooohhhhhhh!!

Thank you thank you! Aren't they just adorable?

I often wonder how they get those pics with them all in a row! Too cute!

I'm a little jealous!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am A LOT jealous!


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Been speaking to anthony a lot this week and he says they are lovely and chunky!! I love my Murphy's square muzzle so I would go with that one!! X


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

On the countdown now!


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Not long at all, be lovely to see them properly.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Take lots of pictures


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

When do u go to choose? This weekend?


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Date not set yet but will be Easter weekend at some point (when they are 6 weeks). Been a long wait but will only have 14 days to go after that. I haven't bought anything girly as yet so will have to rush out shopping!


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Puppy shopping is the best!


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

We have bought all sort of things - including a sand pit, soon to be converted to toilet & a lightning McQueen dog toy (who knew such things exisited). 



Holly, the pictures of Murphy & Emmy just lovely. My son had the photo of him with Emmy at his bedside for weeks, it is now on the fridge, so he can see her more.


----------

